# rain snow mud and ****



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

With the cold weather any warm spell you just have to get out. Went out for a short 2 hour hunt Made one tree shot one shell and came home with 3 ****. First drop Drifter caught 2 on the on the ground before they could climb. Second drop he hammered a tree had to be right there when it went up. This will probably be my last time out for a while having rotor cuff surgery on Monday, for the third time. Mother won't probably not let me out stumbling around in the dark after that. Then again ???? Dan


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah got in a hour ago. shot one out, one den, and a grinner. Then rain started. Good luck on your surgery.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm sitting here watching the radar wondering if I should brave it. I couldnt get out just before the rain, now its off and on rain with LOTS on its way. If it stays light, Im gonna get after em'.


----------

